
Apple bringing secure email to the masses with iOS 5 - rakkhi
http://www.rakkhis.com/2011/08/apple-bringing-secure-email-to-masses.html#.TkFfhY9EHFU.hackernews
======
nraynaud
"Sending the wrong contents to the wrong person (s)" I _need_ technology to
avoid sending drunken messages at 4am on saturday night saying "I'll do
evertyhing ot gte U bcak!" to my boss ...

